# [SOLVED] Lego SW2 Reinstallation error



## jaatt (May 17, 2008)

After choosing the appropriate language for the setup I get the following error message "0x80040702, failed to load DLL: LSW2_GameExplorerHelper" at which the time the setup terminates. The game was installed at a previous time but was lost due to an incorrect uninstallation procedure. The lucas site for the game has been unresponsive to my requests and the contact number for them is disconnected.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lego SW2 Reinstallation error*

Is the disk dirty? I assume LSW2_GameExplorerHelper is a DLL which needs to be copied from the installation CD/DVD to the hard drive. If the disc is clean, try removing all entries for Lego Star Wars II or LSW2 in regedit, then reinstall.


----------



## jaatt (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Lego SW2 Reinstallation error*

Disk is clean, DLL?


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lego SW2 Reinstallation error*

Have you tried cleaning out the registry then reinstalling?


----------



## jaatt (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Lego SW2 Reinstallation error*

Actually Lucas arts sent me an email with instructions to do that very thing. I was surprised 2 hear from them. Anyway the problem is good to go, tanx 4 your help.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Lego SW2 Reinstallation error*

You're welcome. Glad to be of service! :grin:


----------

